# R32 interior parts



## Rabster (May 8, 2011)

Good evening all 

looking at some new projects in preparation for the winter months which will be re doing the interior on a R32 as such want to buy some replacement parts to experiment with

in a nutshell all interior plastics are required eg.
Dashboard 
Centre console 
Dash surround 
A pillars 
B pillars 
Door cards 
Rear panels 

can anyone help on these items ? They don’t need to be immaculate as long as all clips etc are in tact


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I have everything


----------



## Kilerbegtr (Jan 1, 2016)

What type is the centre consol? if textured can i buy it?
Sorry read that wrong.


----------

